# cheap, good, massage in london?



## Rollem (Jul 21, 2006)

no, not soho (not cheap enough  ) 

can anyone recommend somewhere where i can go to get a massage - my neck/shoulder has been killing me of late - it cant be too expensive (in fact should be leaning with a strong desire towards being cheap!) and in either a south or central location

ta


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> no, not soho (not cheap enough  )
> 
> can anyone recommend somewhere where i can go to get a massage - my neck/shoulder has been killing me of late - it cant be too expensive (in fact should be leaning with a strong desire towards being cheap!) and in either a south or central location
> 
> ta



Do you want a "happy ending"?


----------



## Rollem (Jul 21, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Do you want a "happy ending"?




is that rude?


----------



## Skim (Jul 21, 2006)

I went to this place on Brewer St once and it was quite good...

Relax


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 21, 2006)

Ask Masseuse!


----------



## Oula (Jul 21, 2006)

My mate is a freelance massuese. Strictly professional - no happy endings but he travels and will come to your place to do it. He is based in Crystal Palace.

PM me if you want his details.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2006)

How many places really have happy endings?


----------



## Dougal (Jul 21, 2006)

Most of them.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice one in chinatown next to the two lions.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How many places really have happy endings?




I think the question is how many of those places acutally offer a massage!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 21, 2006)

Blokey based in the Barbican YMCA is very good - starts at about 30 quid and he'll work on whatever specific bit you need. I'll be seeing him on Monday for my bad shoulder. His number's 01992 893898; just say you want to ask about massage at the YMCA.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Blokey based in the Barbican YMCA is very good - starts at about 30 quid and he'll work on *whatever specific bit you need*. I'll be seeing him on Monday for my bad shoulder. His number's 01992 893898; just say you want to ask about massage at the YMCA.



Enough said


----------



## fogbat (Jul 21, 2006)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Blokey based in the Barbican YMCA is very good - starts at about 30 quid and he'll work on whatever specific bit you need. I'll be seeing him on Monday for my bad shoulder. His number's 01992 893898; *just say you want to ask about massage at the YMCA.*


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 21, 2006)

rekax are very good.  Price on the website.  about £60 for an hour massage, £20 for a 20 minute chair massage


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll do it for free.

I only do full body massages, however.

And for health & safety reasons I have to wear a greased up gimp suit and a gas mask, but don't let that put you off.


----------



## jayeola (Jul 21, 2006)

EastEnder - I'll send you a PM if you don't mind. I see a Chinese Herbal Specialist in the Arcade at Brixton Market. Had one on Sat. Ached during the head and shoulder treatment but I felt like Superman afterwards


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2006)

I know a very good one that charges £40 per hour and comes to your home. Not cheap enough for me right now, sadly, and probably not for you, but as cheap as any I know of.

I wonder if there are massage colleges and courses that need volunteers? They must have long waiting lists!


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 22, 2006)

Its a bit late this year...but in future if you want a cheap massage try the colleges where they are trained! 
I used to get cheap massages at a local college


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 22, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> I'll do it for free.
> 
> I only do full body massages, however.
> 
> And for health & safety reasons I have to wear a greased up gimp suit and a gas mask, but don't let that put you off.


I just KNEW you would be on this thread!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 22, 2006)

it's a 'happy finish', not a 'happy ending'


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 23, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> it's a 'happy finish', not a 'happy ending'



That must be where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 23, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> it's a 'happy finish', not a 'happy ending'



Not in Thailand its not... oops. 

Actually, have a look round for Thai massage places.  The Thai's are the worlds best massagers, its a cultural thing.  There are massage places with 40 beds in the shopping centers, always busy.  You have it fully clothed in those, though there are non-sexual ones where they get you naked.  

Friend had one and was astonished at how good it was, couldn't shut him up about it.


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> it's a 'happy finish', not a 'happy ending'



And then they all went home and had tea and scones. The end.


----------



## flangelina (Jul 25, 2006)

There's a place that I used to go to at the bottom of Bedford Hill in Balham. She does reiki, refloxology, sports and swedish. Only stopped going because I moved away. I remember her prices were quite reasonable.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 25, 2006)

There's one at the botton of Balham Hill does happy finishes


----------



## art of fact (Jul 25, 2006)

Oula said:
			
		

> My mate is a freelance massuese. Strictly professional - no happy endings but she travels and will come to your place to do it. She is based in Crystal Palace.
> 
> PM me if you want her details.


she's got beautiful flowling red locks aswell


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2006)

art of fact said:
			
		

> she's got beautiful flowling red locks aswell



she?


----------



## art of fact (Jul 25, 2006)

nah not really a she.. it's my mate, i know who she means


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 25, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> no, not soho (not cheap enough  )
> 
> can anyone recommend somewhere where i can go to get a massage - my neck/shoulder has been killing me of late - it cant be too expensive (in fact should be leaning with a strong desire towards being cheap!) and in either a south or central location
> 
> ta



If you are genuine, ask your GP surgery if they can refer you to a physiotherapist. It's so cheap, it's free!

If there is a waiting list for the NHS one, ask the GP if they can refer you to a private one. Not free, but still cheaper, and genuine.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 14, 2010)

*bump*

Has anyone come across anywhere offering good, cheap body massages recently?


----------



## Oula (Jan 14, 2010)

My mate is a freelance travelling massuese and very good. He does a few different styles and will visit you at home, at your work or you can go to his clinic in East Dulwich. PM me if you want details


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 15, 2010)

Walk in back rub centers are really good, been multiple times & you get a loyalty card for a free massage..
Its not cheap but every one i've been too are clean tidy & the masures are very good. http://www.walkinbackrub.co.uk
There is a good place in Waterloo, but its male only & a bit seedy, theres a young lad there from Algeria who is a profesional massure & can pin point any back problems. full glory finish extra of course.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 15, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> There's one at the botton of Balham Hill does happy finishes



Have the ladies of the night moved up to that area from Bedford Hill then?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jan 15, 2010)

There's a Chinese place on Rye Lane in Peckham that does massage, not sure how cheap.  It's kind of opposite Netto but a bit more towards Peckham Rye Station


----------



## hektik (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.breathe-london.com/massage

near southwark tube...cheap enough, and the person i had definately got rid of the crick in my neck..


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2010)

big footed fred said:


> Nice one in chinatown next to the two lions.



Is that a CHinese massage? Im lookng to find a chinese massage place - they dont fuck about. Once had a chinese 'pressure point' massage and limped out of the place


DeadManWalking said:


> There's a Chinese place on Rye Lane in Peckham that does massage, not sure how cheap.  It's kind of opposite Netto but a bit more towards Peckham Rye Station


Ive seen that - have you had one?
Quite a few Chinese herbalists seem to offer massage as well according to the sign on the door.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 16, 2010)

Someone else posted this elsewhere but lastminute.com are doing some deals on cheap spa trips

Here's one for a 30 min "chakra-balancing" neck/shoulder/back massage for £20
http://www.lastminute.com/lmn/pso/catalog/Product.jhtml?POSITION=1&PRODID=827001254&CATID=99145


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jan 16, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Ive seen that - have you had one?
> Quite a few Chinese herbalists seem to offer massage as well according to the sign on the door.



Not personally but my housemates Dad did and recommended it


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 21, 2010)

A touch of spam about that.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 27, 2012)

How much for a blowjob?

(you can wear a condom if you like, I don't mind)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2012)

Forum discounts?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Forum discounts?


I love being rubbed down with spam.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Forum discounts?


 

VIP MASSAGE (inc NURU)- 150 min £250 

If you really want luxury and to have a fantasy escape then this is for you.  Inclusive of Champagne, organic strawberries (optional cigar) ,followed by either a soapy massage or hot stones then a chinese massage and finally an aromatherpay scented erotic body2body massage and NURU massage.  You will leave recharged feeling like a king! Total Luxury!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I love being rubbed down with spam.


 
Erotic soapy spam


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Erotic soapy spam


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


>


 
Nude erotic soapy spam with strawberries 

*faints*


----------



## punkyfish (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been to the london school of beauty for massages before http://www.lond-est.com/student_salon/index.asp


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 12, 2012)

After creaking around the British Museum's 'Ancient Egypt's Views Of The Afterlife' exhibition, condensed into 72 galleries, I was impressed by Mr Deng who runs a place at the bottom of Museum Street, a few doors from the Hawksmoor church.

Generally I am usually pleased with Chinese dens, wherever they may be.


----------

